# RIP Kenny



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

My beloved GSD of 8yrs died of hemangiosarcoma less then 24 hours ago, and I feel so lost without him. He was my first dog that I owned and my first GSD. I feel lucky to have spent 8 months with him after having GDV surgery. He was my soul mate and best friend. I feel lost without him, I got him when he was 10 weeks old and he taught me so much. How can I ever move on from such intense pain.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. It's tough to part ways after so many years. I just looked up hemangiosarcoma and it's apparently more common in GSDs and goldens. Cancer's a bitch.


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

kenny 8 months ago, he was amazing and so docile. A gentle beast


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your loss, But time is a great healer, well that's what people say. I have a gsd who is turning 8 on june the 13th, And I know he is getting on in years. But as long as you gave your boy a great life and lots of love and he was happy up untill the point he got sick, Then you should remember those happy days that you shared with him. Im sure he is.! Once again sorry for the loss of your special special boy.xhugs are sent your way.x


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP Kenny.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I really like the 2nd picture, such a gentle kind face.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I am not going to tell you that the pain will go away because it will not, but as time goes on it will be less heavy on your heart. Keep in mind that someday you will see your Kenny again, because he will be waiting for you again someday at the Rainbow Bridge. For now he is running free, RIP sweet boy. :rip:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, such a sweet soulful face. I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your boy. It sounds like he was a wonderful companion and friend to you.:hugs:Once again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like Kenny was a sweetheart and gave you a lot of joy. He will live on in your heart but the grief will be strong for a while. Hemangiosarcoma is such a swift, deadly cancer. My Jenny has helped ease my sorrow from losing my own 12 1/2 yr.old Carleigh to it in December. Remember that we are here if you need to talk! :rip: precious Kenny!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet boy. RIP Kenny.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful dog and what soulful eyes he had. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Kenny. :angel:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Sorry for Your loss


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, seems you guys had a great bond, our Thor just turned 6 months today, and we have such a great bond, 8yrs would be blessing and I could see how It Is difficult on you. They say time heals all wounds, but only you will know when that time will ever come, if it does. Once again sorry for your loss..


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry for your lost. I just went through that also. I feel for you.


I bought a new puppy a few weeks later. Time is a great healer and you will always love the dog, forever. Its the circle of life with them. They live anywhere from 8 years and up on average. That's sad and horrible and they get a raw deal. But a reality we have to deal with. My brother said a few weeks ago, God must be a tortoise, since they live so long.

I always say the same thing after they go, no more GSD's but here I am again with another.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

A new puppy is a good healer. We knew. But they're always in our heart forever.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your great loss. i too lost a boy to hemangio, this time last year. they are all so incredibly special. perhaps some day, in his memory, you can rescue a shepherd who needs the kind of love it's so evident you have to give. take care.

rest in peace kenny, bless your heart.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so sorry. 
What a beautiful dog, and loving companion he was.
I still ache for my Loki. I lost him to a splenic mass that ruptured and I still do the shoulda coulda woulda about that. He was twelve and the kinda dog you just space on the time...he was "nine" for about four years....

((hugs))) and hands over a plate of cookies and milk.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Kenny was the same age as my princess, when hemangiosarcoma took her from me and left me inconsolable. There are no words for the sorrow, but it does become bearable. The pics of Kenny left me with a lump in my throat. My sympathies and best wishes until that future day when you will see your Kenny again.


----------

